# Best Fantasy Novels of the Year



## Steerpike (Dec 5, 2013)

Well, one person's opinion. I thought I'd share it here:

The 12 Greatest Fantasy Books Of The Year


----------



## Philip Overby (Dec 5, 2013)

Unfortunately, I can't say I've read any of these books. I'm still on a lot of them from 2012 and, uh, much earlier. 

I've actually seen Sanderson's final book in the Wheel of Time on a Worst of 2013 list just yesterday. Another reason I find it hard to trust the internet as a collective. 

Of those listed, I'd like to read _Luminous Chaos,_ _The Golem and the Jinni_ (of which I've heard lots of good things about), _The Thousand Names,_ and one I hadn't heard of at all, _The Red Knight._ And one of these days I'll finish _Prince of Thorns_ so I can read the rest of the trilogy.

Cool deal. May have some more books to add to my ever-growing list.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 5, 2013)

Just what I need, more books for my reading list.


----------



## Pemry Janes (Dec 5, 2013)

Only read _Memory of Light_ and I agree it does not belong on a worst of list, but I don't think it fits on a best of list either.

It was good, but not great.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Dec 5, 2013)

Isn't "The Tattered Banner" written by a member of Mythic Scribes?

Edit: Yes, just verified:

Member is DMHamilton


----------



## Ophiucha (Dec 8, 2013)

I admit, I've read exactly 2 books that have been published this year, and looking at that list, I'm not sure I'll be coming back to 2013 too often in the future. _The Golem and the Jinni_ and _The Tattered Banner_ were the only ones that caught my eye from the blurbs. Neil Gaiman's book I'll probably read eventually because it's Gaiman, and I've heard good things from a friend and my grandmother. I might read _Babayaga_ since I liked Barlow's previous book, but I'm not sure how well he handles the Russian culture and lore, and it's one of those cultures I hate to see misrepresented.

The two fantasy novels from 2013 I have read were:

_The Republic of Thieves_, by Scott Lynch. The third book in the _Gentleman Bastard_ sequence was good, brought in a character I'd wanted to see, had a bit of a disjointed plot (well, two plots that didn't tie in together well), good writing, a bit... darker, perhaps, than the last two. Not dark in a bad way, but it was a slight shift, particularly when you look at the way Locke and that one character I mentioned being introduced.
_The Ghost Bride_, by Yangsze Choo. I read it for an online course I'm taking. Slow-paced romance that uses the Chinese customs and superstitions to create a rather beautiful tale. I liked it... not much else to say.

Hard to compare the two, since they are barely even in the same genre. I suppose my fondness for Lynch makes me pick his novel as my favourite of the year, if only for the new character, but Choo wrote a great book too. Recommend them both.


----------

